# Removing brake system Curado 200



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

I took my old green curado 200 in for repair because of bearings and a bad noise. I was told they would look at it and let me know before repairing. 

Anyways they never called before repairing and charge me $90 for bearings... ok but it still had a horrible squeal to it so I had to take it back 3 times before they removed the brake system and said that is the only way to fix it. 

Now the reel is super sensitive and hard to cast without getting a birds nest. Does any of this sounds right for them to do?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely not, that's ridiculous. Did you get the parts back from them? You'll likely need a replacement spool now, unless someone on here chimes in with a brake ring replacement idea. I think Dan Thornton, our resident Shimano guy, had an idea for using the brake ring off of another model Shimano reel. We'll see if he responds.

In the meantime, you can tighten down the cast control knob on the right side of the reel as a stopgap measure to prevent back lashing. You won't get much range, but it beats a bird nest.

I hesitate to ask where you got this hack job done...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Repair*

I would always get an estimate before I authorized a repair. I know some or all of the brake parts are discontinued and/or difficult to get but to just totally remove it without first getting your approval? I think for what you paid for these repairs(?) you could have probably bought a good used Greenie with! That's just my 2 cents but I fix my own reels and have hundreds of them, including about a dozen greenies. They are good reels though!

P.S.- the brake drum must have been bad or the hub that holds the brake shoe pins was badly cracked, that's my guess.


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Brake drum is cracked. I have my old parts. He quoted me 140 max for both reals (I also took him a Calcutta) but he told me would call when they are broken down to let me know before proceeding because I was concerned they might not be worth repairing. But he never called and just did it. My bill was 145 with tax.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

At the Very Least its Horrible customer service and Very Bad advice. When You take that braking system off you have no control at all like others said.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have never had to completely remove a brake system, had the pins slip loose on 1 and epoxied it back in place and the hub where the pins are cracked and i epoxied it back up and polished it out with a dremel tool. Even on 1 of my old gold chronarchs had to epoxy the pin back in, it had a squeal that i couldn't find and only after i noticed the line in my brake drum was i able to find it. if i completely removed the brake system on mine i might as well quit using it because i couldn't control it.
got to be some good bearings at the price you was charged


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*bad service*

bring that reel to me i will fix at no charge


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Allan said:


> bring that reel to me i will fix at no charge


Restores your faith in mankind !

Good man Allan:brew:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zimbass said:


> Restores your faith in mankind !
> 
> Good man Allan:brew:


Yes


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

bcoastal said:


> I took my old green curado 200 in for repair because of bearings and a bad noise. I was told they would look at it and let me know before repairing.
> 
> Anyways they never called before repairing and charge me $90 for bearings... ok but it still had a horrible squeal to it so I had to take it back 3 times before they removed the brake system and said that is the only way to fix it.
> 
> Now the reel is super sensitive and hard to cast without getting a birds nest. Does any of this sounds right for them to do?


Wow, U took the reel back 3 times and it was still not done right?
Where did U find this guy (Craigslist)?
I would not even pay the $90 if he did not get my approval first.
Heck, U can buy a super clean old greenie for that price he charged U.

Allan, prop to U for helping another 2cooler out.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great offer Allan, green to you sir.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*reel service*

Anyone can clean reels but not everyone can run a business. When something happens a reel cleaner will disappear and reappear then fade away. A business owner will persevere, i know setbacks my customers can confirm that.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Real Service?*

You're right Allan! I'll use my favorite analogy of a car mechanic. You can get shade tree parts changer and you can get a real mechanic to fix your vehicle. The real mechanic will analyze the problem drawing on his knowledge and experience and then timely, efficiently and effectively address the problem. On the other hand, the parts changer just replaces parts one after the other and hopefully replaces the actual defective part fixing the problem, hopefully in short order! 
Add to that customer service and how to treat a customer and get them to come back and even refer their friends. This important business making or breaking characteristic is almost lost now days. Look at Krogers, Walmart, Target, etc. where customer service is a thing of the past. The cashiers will stand and chat with each other while customers wait in line for someone to check them out! Gone are the days when you go to a store and the owner, manager or cashier greets you by your name. Also gone is being fair/making it right. When you have a problem the manager can't help you because it's company (corporate) policy that he's bound by. In the past the successful business owner would bite the bullet and make it right even it resulted in a temporary loss because it' was the right thing to do. My immigrant father did not have a high school education but he was a successful business person. He was in the grocery business for 20 years from the 1950s to the 1970s. He believed in customer service and being fair. He would yell at us when we were cashiering if we didn't attend to our job. He would say, "It's not right to make people wait to take their money". He would also greet each customer by their name or their nickname! Those were the days, and they are almost gone!!!


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advise and offer. I called him and he told me to bring it back and he would remove the pins until he found the one that was rubbing. He has already removed 2 pins. This will be my 6th trip to his shop concerning this reel.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*runnnnnnn!*



bcoastal said:


> Thanks for the advise and offer. I called him and he told me to bring it back and he would remove the pins until he found the one that was rubbing. He has already removed 2 pins. This will be my 6th trip to his shop concerning this reel.


Just a thought. Please do not bring your reel back, the solution is not to keep removing parts, its to put it back to original and replace worn, or broken parts. I am not knocking the quy u used but he does not have a clue. My offer still stands let me know if i can help.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm speechless to why this guy is still working on your reels....... If I can't fix one (which is rare) I do NOT charge... SMH


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if he removes the braking system from your reel it is basically worthless. as per dipsays advice i have epoxied the pins back into place on 2-3 reels, one of them being my old gold chronarch, it was the first and it sure could squeal when the pin worked it self out.
I think i pulled it apart about 5 times one night trying to find problem, before i put it down and went to another reel.

if it were my reel i would tell him i wanted the removed parts and try to get it back together, like it should be
good luck


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Allan said:


> Anyone can clean reels but not everyone can run a business. When something happens a reel cleaner will disappear and reappear then fade away. A business owner will persevere, i know setbacks my customers can confirm that.


U are correct about this. A lot of reel cleaners disappeared in thin air for whatever reason and left a lot of people wondering what was going on. This is definitely not the way doing business.
A friend of mine used a guy in Katy for cleaning his reels. He did decent jobs with good prices. One time, he disappeared for one week straight without returning phone/text/email. Then he came back with a reason that he got a call to go work offshore in emergency.
Let say if it was the truth. The least he could do was returning a text or email. I worked offshore quite a lot and I know they still can communicate via phone/text/call.
Needless to say, it was the last time my friend brought his reels to that guy.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

This is BS and unacceptable, and I feel like he should tell us who this guy is, maybe save some other 2coolers the headache of dealing with this ****


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Got the reel back yesterday. They replaced the brake system free of charge. Was worth coming to this forum to ask opinions. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

A little patience and some good knowledge wins out, awesome! So how did he fix it? Replacement spool?


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

l finally got around to using it today. It has a screaming noise when it cast. I guess it is my fault for trusting the repair guy after all this. He told me since he put the brake system on there it was fixed and doesn't make noise. BS

Ide trash the thing and be done with it but it has sentimental value and I've already dropped almost $100 + $$ driving back and forth to his shop 7 times. I going to try to fix it myself or take it to someone else. Any ideas why it is making this noise and how to fix it?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

No, no, don't trash it!! We'll sort this thing out... First, make sure the two shaft bearings are properly lubricated. Put them on a dowel or pencil and see how they spin.

But I'll bet it's the brake case ring. Put some oil on a q-tip and lightly lubricate the ring. See if that quiets it down...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*I Won't Say It!*

Usually when someone that is supposed to know what they are doing is that far off on the first attempt they probably will never get it right no matter how patient you are. Allan made you an offer and others have given you some sound advice. I think I'd take it elsewhere or get someone that knows what he's doing to help you. When he removed the brake mechanism he turned your reel into a reel with early 1950's or older technology! We're beyond that now for sure and need to stay there!


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it wrong for me to share the name of the tackle repair shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Bring it to me!*



bcoastal said:


> Is it wrong for me to share the name of the tackle repair shop?[/QUO
> 
> Its not your spool, its not your bearings, I have not seen it but it sounds like the brake collar has broken loose. The brake collar is a brass ring if it is loose the brakes will engage and spin the collar making the noise. final offer bring the reel to me and i will fix for FREEE or call me and i will tell you how to fix it.
> 
> Allan


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Offer*

If I were you I'd take Allan up on his generous second offer! Why wouldn't you? We need a good resolution to this lingering thread! Now if it was an old Ambassadeur reel maybe I could help you!


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello.
After reading all I think you have to polish the brake case ring and try again.
I hope it helps.
Gonzalo


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

It could be the anti-reverse pin on the retrieval side. I had a fishing buddy complaining to me about the funny noise. I opened the side plate and took that pin out. Noise gone for good


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello? Is you slow or is you just not quick? Why would you continue to break your head when someone (who seems to know what he's talking about) has offered to fix it for free? 
Allen I will be PMing you about a couple reels I have that need some work.


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advise on the phone Allen. Went out this evening and works great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Your welcome. Loose brake collar.


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Had the same problem with mine. Replaced all the ball bearing with Boca ceramics and cleaned the roller bearing. Had the worst scream when I casted it. Looking closer the brake collar was loose. There was a hair line Crack under each pin. Figured I would try a small amount of epoxy on the brake collar before I bought a new spool since it was already cracked. Worked like a charm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*curado*

one of many common problems with cu-200


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

What would be the correct way to fix it? Would the entire spool assembly have to be replaced?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*brake collor*

glue collar with epoxy


----------

